# My little Linux on RISC project - need help



## VulkanBros (Aug 18, 2014)

I have and "old" HP B2600 RISC workstation (served as a robotics server).
It was installed with HP-UX 10.20 

Now I want to install a free Linux/Unix OS on it....BUT
the only linux distro I can find that supports RISC CPU (hppa) is Gentoo Linux

Anybody that knows other Linux/Unix distros that support hppa??


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2014)

Older versions of Debian seems to run on it as well. Also OpenBSD it seems.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 18, 2014)

Will try the OpenBSD - hppa is supported by there latest build it seems - thanx


----------

